

Ask HN: Good license for public academic notes? - noobermin

I&#x27;m a physics graduate student at a large US university somewhere. I&#x27;m planning to post on the web publicly a number of examples and walk-throughs of textbooks (like working out equations in between the steps) just for my sake and for anyone&#x27;s sake. What would be a good license for something like this?<p>I essentially want it to be open source-ish, in that anyone can copy, redistribute, modify, adapt, etc, it, but all I want is that they grant others the same rights and that I get attribution, in some form, as well as anyone who makes changes. What would be the best license for something that is in between creative and technical like this?
======
detaro
Creative commons BY-SA: [https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-
sa/4.0/](https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0/)

